# battary nic's



## Dayne (20/12/16)

So i was walki g to the station today to catch a train and i vgod pro mech started leaking juice i then took the battery out so i could clean the whole thing... As i put the batt back in it falls on the ground leaving a nic on the bottom. Its xposing the metal and i dont no what to do... It looks like i can use it.. Any advice


----------



## Ar53n1c (20/12/16)

I am no battery expert but think it will be advisable to get new battery wraps and re-wrap that battery ASAP, the last think you want is a short.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (20/12/16)

Post a pic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/16)

If you decide to go the re-wrap route and can't find any in Cape Town I can give you a few. They are cheap and relatively easy to use.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/12/16)

@Dayne You could tape the 'nic' up with some insulation tape until you get some battery wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

